# ISO Broiling chicken breasts help



## crankin (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi I was just wondering if someone knew the proper distance from the heat and the approximate time (per side) to broil boneless, skinless chicken breasts. I thought that it was supposed to be very close to the heat, but in my oven's instruction book it tells me to place the rack in the middle section. What would you recommend?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd recommend going with the oven's instruction book.  The manufacturer has more info on their broiler's heat level and oven characteristics than any of us do.

Middle of the oven sounds good.  That way the middle of the chicken has a chance of cooking through before the outside is incinerated.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm with Andy M. - when in doubt ... follow the instructions!

There are different kinds of "ovens" ... are you talking about a full-sized oven or a "counter-top" model? You didn't mention what kind you are using ... and that would make a _*big*_ difference in the cooking times/where you put the rack.


----------



## crankin (Apr 25, 2007)

It is a GE full size, regular oven.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Apr 26, 2007)

*I think Michael in FtW is referring to the distance between the broiler and middle oven in a toaster oven compared to the same distance in a regular full sized oven.    Being alone I now use my toaster oven far more than my regular oven and I do this when broiling anything.   The distance between the chicken breast in a toaster oven is far shorter  (about 4 inches) compared to the distance in a regular  oven  (middle rack)  about 10 inches.   Because breasts have no fat and cook very quickly,  you will dry them out if  you cook them that far fromt the broiler.  They have to cook longer in order to brown and the result is a dry  breast.    I get juicy breasts cooked all the way through with my T.O.  Just have to watch them carefully.*


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

I'd suggest you get to know your oven.  It sounds silly, but just by turning it on you can tell which places are hotter than others, and if its even then its not really an issue here.  For broiling chicken, you want it to be hot but not overly hot.  Id broil hundreds of chicken breasts for a kitchen I worked in, and generally you want to broil it away from direct intense heat, if your oven is conventional, without "hot spots", I'd suggest middle to lower rack.This also allows for any errors you may have in time management, IE working on other stuff.  You can surely broil at top heat, you just need to pay attention closely.


----------

